# Missed UA payment, How long till expiry?



## chopper2 (19 Dec 2008)

As title, missed dole collection in post office this week due to stomach bug, supposed to collect wednesday, I know it is definitely there till friday at least but not sure if its there any longer as only recently started signing on. 

Can anyone please confirm how long UA/UB payment can be left until it 'lapses' and is sent back to SW? If, hopefully, it is still there next mon or tues then all should be fine. I saw a thread in search that suggests it sits till the following tuesday but also saw another which says its gone back if not collected by friday....So which is it?, thanks!


----------



## gipimann (19 Dec 2008)

If your usual payment day is Wednesday, your Jobseeker's payment is available in the Post Office until close of business next Tuesday.  

The payment is most likely a double week too, covering this week and next.  Not one you'd want to miss, as the next payment isn't until 31/12!  I suggest you collect it as soon as you're able - tomorrow (Sat) if your PO is open.


----------



## chopper2 (19 Dec 2008)

gipimann said:


> If your usual payment day is Wednesday, your Jobseeker's payment is available in the Post Office until close of business next Tuesday.
> 
> The payment is most likely a double week too, covering this week and next.  Not one you'd want to miss, as the next payment isn't until 31/12!  I suggest you collect it as soon as you're able - tomorrow (Sat) if your PO is open.



OK, that's great, thanks alot for the detailed reply gipimann, wasn't exactly sure how it worked, yep also post office is open for half day saturday so will
sort it out tomorrow, thanks again...


----------



## Skorpas96 (12 Jan 2009)

*I missed my payment for 3 weeks*

I received a letter on 31st of December in 2008 from SW that I am entitled to receive a JOBS SEEKERS BENEFIT.It is saying that payment starts from 26th of December.When I got to the local post office, I been told that payment is actually starts from 2nd of January.So it says that payment day is Friday.
I do not have a chance to colect the money,because of my illnesses.
What happens with my payment if i can not to colect them earlier?
Will I be still able to receive payment?
How i could solve this problem?
Please is anyone can give me an advice?
Appreciate for your  support and help.Many thanks.


----------



## gipimann (12 Jan 2009)

If you are ill, are you available for work?  If not, then you should be claiming illness benefit instead of Jobseeker's Benefit.

Jobseeker's payments must be collected by the Tuesday of the week after their payment date (the day they go into the Post Office). 

Your payment of 2nd January is most likely no longer in the post office, and has been returned to the Dept of Social and Family Affairs.

If you fail to collect 2 payments, your Jobseeker's will be stopped.   You will have to go to your local office (where you signed on) to make arrangements for the payments to be returned to you.


----------

